# Breeding Questions: For a Future Breeder



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I am interested in breeding chihuahuas in the next 2-5 years. I have a few questions regarding breeding. I posted this in the main chat forum, but did not get the responses that I asked for so I am pretty sure it will be more beneficial posted here.

1. Although I plan on fixing Guinness, my non-registered chi - just out of curiosity would it be taboo to breed him although his background is unknown (besides the fact that he is 100% chi?) ... well and healthy and handsome (but I'm just bias) 

2. How can I convince a breeder to sell me a breeding quality, championship quality dog for breeding (and pets, I would never own more that I could take care of myself as members of my own family) - without having bred before? For example (to clarify my question) - some breeders will only sell to other reputable breeders. How can I show that I am in this for the love of the breed, and not for puppy-mill profit without having actually bred dogs before? I only want to breed healthy/happy/beautiful pups, but how can I do that if breeders only want to sell breeder-worthy pups to people who have already bred before. (Does this make sense?)

3. I have read numerous places that over 1000$ is beyond a reasonable price for a well bred chi. Is this true? What are the factors in deciding a price? Do you sell more for "pet" quality than "show" and "breeders"? Or do you sell them all for the same, as they are all wonderful pups and should go to wonderful homes, regardless?

Okay, I'm stopping at these three questions for now


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

AlekonaKini said:


> I am interested in breeding chihuahuas in the next 2-5 years. I have a few questions regarding breeding. I posted this in the main chat forum, but did not get the responses that I asked for so I am pretty sure it will be more beneficial posted here.
> 
> 1. Although I plan on fixing Guinness, my non-registered chi - just out of curiosity would it be taboo to breed him although his background is unknown (besides the fact that he is 100% chi?) ... well and healthy and handsome (but I'm just bias)
> 2. How can I convince a breeder to sell me a breeding quality, championship quality dog for breeding and pets, I would never own more that I could take care of myself as members of my own family) - without having bred before? For example (to clarify my question) - some breeders will only sell to other reputable breeders. How can I show that I am in this for the love of the breed, and not for puppy-mill profit without having actually bred dogs before? I only want to breed healthy/happy/beautiful pups, but how can I do that if breeders only want to sell breeder-worthy pups to people who have already bred before. (Does this make sense?)
> ...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

also for question 3 I dont know alot about breeding but at the age you sell the pup at 12 weeks it would be impossible to tell if the pup was show quality or breeding quality until it was older - so you could only sell them for the same for example : you sell a bitch for 1000 at 12 weeks as you think she will make a good mom when shes older - but she only ever gets to 2 pounds - there is no way to tell these factors - do you know what I mean ? lol or am i waffling on about something I have no real clue about :lol: Just my 2 pence worth


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Keep in mind I never planned to breed Guinness - I just wanted to make sure I understood the little things about breeding. He's getting fixed no matter what  I do only want to breed healthy dogs.

As for the price - that makes perfect sense. Plus, I would feel like I was devaluing the dog if I sold them for less only because they were "pet quality" - even though they are healthy, cute and sweet. 

Though I could understand lowering the price by like.. 100$ with a spaying/neutering clause/contract. For example, if they spay or neuter their pet within 6 months, they get 100$ refund.

I was checking out the laws in selling pets in FL - and there are a lot of factors I have to present.. Picking out the dogs I would want to breed are going to be tough and will take quite a while to pick - but I have a lifetime


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

:dontknow: :banghead:


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> :dontknow: :banghead:


I don't get this response.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Im guessing she doesnt know an answer to give you.

I would neuter your male if you do not know the background. You dont know what his genetics might carry and you only should breed to better the chi breed....nothing more.


Dont know how you go about buying a chi that is for breeding. I am guessing you should go look for a great bloodline and a breeder who is known for producing wonderful representations of the chi breed. Sometimes a breeder can guess as too what chi pup will make a better show dog then the next...but it all depends.

You sell your pups no sooner then 12wks of age and you ONLY sell them to people who will give them wonderful homes! Some breeders wont sell to people who want to breed their pups. You will always get a pup or two who does not fit the chi standard and those are the ones who are sold as "pet-quality"...it doesnt mean they get less of a home...it just means they wont be able to show.

Well thats the best I can do to answer your question b/c I am not a breeder. Best of luck!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

the emoticons were for i felt like i was banging my head against a brick wall read the post i posted above this one. is it me not expressing myself properly? I thought i gave her an answer i understood what she was saying/ does anyone get the meaning of my previous post? again lol :banghead:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I understand the meaning of the post janie - basically she has no intention of breeding guiness and you said not too due to the fact he is not registered so we dont know any family history - so I think what your saying is whats the point of this convo - lol or am I just as confused :lol:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I am sorry i am only going by what i have read. and i see nothing about saying anything about breeding because YOU want to show. I am not judging you, i said, it *seems*. As someone said before its easy to misinterpet words. As for breeding your male chi that issue was squashed when i explained to you it would be taboo and you understood that. IF it is your intent to breed because you want to show dogs i give you my blessing and sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

> You are presenting yourself as being interested in the financial gain. Breeding for wonderful homes is not a reason to breed.


If you had read the other thread under chi chat you would know that she is interested in breeding dogs for show as well as pets. But as was discussed in that thread it is very hard to get into it as you need a very good dam to start with and she was looking for advice on how to do that. I was interested in seeing responses because I am also considering breeding for show, eventually, in a few years after I've learned everything I can about breeding and the breed. She isn't talking about getting a dog tomorrow to breed and sell puppies, she is talking about researching for a year or more before getting a female. Most litters are going to have puppies that are never going to the ring for one reason or another these are the puppies that are going to need to go to a wonderful home. Just because she wants information about selling these pups doesn't mean she's only interested in doing it for the money, and I don't think that was a very nice or helpful comment. I asked questions about faults because I was interested in breeding practices even though I knew I would never breed my male, even though I wish he didn't have those faults because he is one of the most outgoing and affectionate chis I've ever met and he has other good qualities and is akc reg, champion lines etc.  

AlekonaKini- I think the best thing to do will be to go to shows and try to meet people that will be willing to mentor you, so far that's the only answer I've found anywhere.

Anybody have any other ideas? I'm all ears....or eyes? LOL


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

AlekonaKini said:


> I am curious about breeding. I would really like to get into breeding high quality champion (and companion chis) in the future (within the next two years or so). I tried getting into the breeding section to now avail.
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

quote="AlekonaKini"]I am curious about breeding. I would really like to get into breeding high quality champion (and companion chis) in the future (within the next two years or so). I tried getting into the breeding section to now avail.

I have a few questions:

1. Are there any good sites/books on the basics of breeding chihuahuas? (Genes, birthing process, etc.)?

2. How can you get a high quality breeder from a breeder who only sells to other reputiable breeders if you are a first time breeder? (It seems like a catch-22 to me..) I mean, I don't want to get a random chi and breed just to prove I can.. 



3. I have read numerous places that over 1000$ is beyond a reasonable price for a well bred chi. Is this true? *What are the factors in deciding a price? Do you sell more for "pet" quality than "show"*


And you gave the correct advice a AKC mentor she must attend local shows or event in her area. She will not get any help via phone calls or emails to breeders. *I have seen nothing in any of her posts asking or suggesting she wanted to purchase dogs to show. I see she wants to purchase show quality dogs to breed and is questioning if she were to sell show quality or pet would she ask for the same price*[/b]


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I only asked about Guinness because I wanted to understand the breeding practices - not because I thought about breeding him. Like I have said multiple times, I have never thought of actually breeding him and he's getting fixed no matter what. 

I would appreciate that you didn't make such a quick judgement about me. I have every right to ask about price because it's part of breeding - whether you like it or not. I mean, I'm not just going to give my pups away - nore do I think it's fair to charge 3,000 for a pup. I as simply asking what a reasonable price was for a puppy in general and if reputible breeders (in general) sell at different prices concerning their different "quality" pups. It's a logical question. It doesn't mean that I am in it for the profit. If I didn't care about chihuahuas about the breed, do you think I would honestly be here, posting.. EVERYDAY? I am very taken back that you had the audacity to make such a cruel remark about me without even really knowing me.

I came here for support and research - and befor eI even decide to get into breeding, I want to know EVERYTHING.. and I have to ask questions. That's my job. You don't have to help, that's fine.

I appreciate everyone else's comments and support. I am looking in on the AKC site and will be searching for future shows in the area - as well as shows featuring just the breed so I can meet some breeders and ask questions.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> *I have seen nothing in any of her posts asking or suggesting she wanted to purchase dogs to show. I see she wants to purchase show quality dogs to breed and is questioning if she were to sell show quality or pet would she ask for the same price*[/b]


FYI, this is not the first post I have made about breeding. Please keep in mind that others know me fairly better than you, so I would mind what they say in my defense. They know what they are talking about. Thanks.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I am sorry i am only going by what i have read. and i see nothing about saying anything about breeding because YOU want to show. I am not judging you, i said, it *seems*. As someone said before its easy to misinterpet words. As for breeding your male chi that issue was squashed when i explained to you it would be taboo and you understood that. IF it is your intent to breed because you want to show dogs i give you my blessing and sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I actually DO want to show. I want to know EVERYTHING - every little detail.. everything that is taboo.. everything that is recommended. I want to be well knowledgable before I go into this journey of breeding show-quality dogs (and showing!)

I have checked out AKC.org and have found NUMEROUS shows in my area.. such as..


June 17, 2005 - Tampa Bay Chihuahua Club.
June 18, 2005 - Lakeland Winter Haven Kennel Club, Inc.
June 24, 2005 - Brevard Kennel Club 
June 25, 2005 - Central Florida Kennel Club, Inc.
June 26, 2005 - Space Coast Kennel Club of Palm Bay 
July 2, 2005 - Toy Dog Club of Central Florida 
August 6, 2005 - Inverness Florida Kennel Club
August 7, 2005 - Tampa Bay Kennel Club 
September 10, 2005 - Seminole Dog Fanciers Association 
October 1, 2005 - Greater Gainesville Dog Fanciers Association, Inc.
October 8, 2005 - West Volusia Kennel Club 

And these are just the ones within 2 hours of me - and by the end of this year (mostly in the summer!) That's 11 shows, just for starters. Then, probably a good 30 or more shows that I could possibly visit. I also don't plan on even starting breeding (looking for a dam) for the next year.. and she wouldn't even be bred for another year, year and a half.. so we are talking about a good 2, 2.5-3 years before this even starts.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I am glad we got this straightened out.  I apoligise i had seen an ad once it said chi for stud c'mon lets get togehter and make some money. AND it infuriated me so i get very defensive. I honestly wish you the best in your endevour. I do know it is very difficult to get a chi from a show breeder. especially if you have one that is not show quality. I have had breeders tell me get rid of the dogs i have now and then we can talk. i refuse to get rid of my 3 dogs i have plenty of yard and house and if my animals cant roam my house as family members show or not i shouldnt have them. some breeders dont approve of show dogs living like a pet they are crated alot to "protect" them if they break a leg they cant show. I was told you cant just have one show dog or this is a very political thing and it is a money thing i was told it is 4000.00 to complete a competiton for one dog therfore if i dont have money dont bother. these are some of the things "show" breeders have told me. trust me unless you go to those events or shows you will get nowhere. hopefully you will find someone to take you under thier wing and i wish you the best


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow - I can't believe some of them would request things like that? Why would they want you to get rid of other non-show quality dogs in the house? I wouldn't get rid of Guinness, even if they paid me thousands. He's part of my family - as would any dog I brought into the house.

Any future prospect show/breeder, would also not be "kennel" dogs. They would all live like they deserve, in the spoiled comfort of my home. I wouldn't own so many as for it to be come a problem.

I would have Guinness, who would be fixed - and then maybe 2-3 dams. For studs, I would probably pay a stud fee from another reputible breeder. Not having them in the same house would make it easier, so there was no unexpected pregnancies (and by pairs I don't know).

As for breeding, I have another question. This may sound stupid, but I have to ask it :

_When a dam is 'in heat" - is that during her period or a time before or after that? When is the "time" that mating is best done at? Which times is it safe for her to be around other dogs without worry of unexpected pregnancies? (Should they ALWAYS wear panties??)_


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

lol no question is a silly or stupid question. it is during her period during the heat cycle no males should be near her from start to finish. there are about five days (when the time is to breed) and may begin approximately nine to ten days after the onset of heat. counting day one of showing although the first few days it could be a light discharge unoticable to you


IE:The best time to breed a dog in her heat cycle (the day she starts bleeding is one day then count to nine days and breed her then)is the ninth to the twelth day. A sure sign is put the pair together and she will move her tail for him. breed on the ninth day , then let a day between and put them together again on the eleventh day. some breeders go to the 15h day. In general the female will not accept the male when she is not ready and will not accept him once her fertile time is over


----------



## jimjanie.wanadoo.co.uk (Jan 11, 2005)

*chihuahua breeding*

There is a lot out to make money, you seem nice & genuine, you are going to breed no matter what, just put it down to hobby breeding, if you have great looking dog why not, can be complications in this breed look really into it, dont cause the dog unnessary suffering, she has to be over 5 pound in weight to breed, ideal dog should be smaller, go on to this site you might find what you are looking for, i dont come from your neck of the woods, uk, still a good site,
good luck


----------



## jimjanie.wanadoo.co.uk (Jan 11, 2005)

*sorry for got to put site on*

www.usfreeads.com


----------



## Lifewithmychis (Nov 22, 2020)

AlekonaKini said:


> Keep in mind I never planned to breed Guinness - I just wanted to make sure I understood the little things about breeding. He's getting fixed no matter what  I do only want to breed healthy dogs.
> 
> As for the price - that makes perfect sense. Plus, I would feel like I was devaluing the dog if I sold them for less only because they were "pet quality" - even though they are healthy, cute and sweet.
> 
> ...


I hear what you are saying. I love the breed and never in a million years expected to but have 3 now and desire to breed. One is a Russian import and AKC and other are AKC with 50% Russian imports. Beautiful confirmation and markings. It has been difficult to find a breeder to buy a male pup rather than a stud but l believed after many months of following breeders and researching did, however the 10 week beautiful pup that l received , well his testicles still are undetectable and after the high price of cost, nervous if they will ever drop and attempting to get feedback. For now , vet is monitoring. So far , my females have had two heat cycles and not bred yet, l will attempt with a stud if l can find one that is of standard quality in the spring for one of my females. I would love to have her have a litter this summer.


----------

